# AZ fur meet?



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 22, 2009)

Iv looked for some sort of Arizona fur meet online, any infomation soemthing but never come across anything :I other than something on meetup.com
wich seems like a fail nobody is active in the group...



would anyone be intrested in starting a meet/group?


----------



## RoadDogg (Nov 5, 2009)

Well since I am also an AZ fur, I wouldnt mind starting a group or whatever.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 5, 2009)

There are a few already out here <3


----------



## Telnac (Nov 12, 2009)

Aurali said:


> There are a few already out here <3


Info, please?  Moving to Phoenix at the end of the month, and I'd like to connect with local furs.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

allright ill message you two  and we can get something going :]
unless you allredy know of some


----------



## Telnac (Nov 12, 2009)

Whiskers_kitty said:


> allright ill message you two  and we can get something going :]
> unless you allredy know of some


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2009)

From from the convention schedules thread:


*February*
- _*Phoenix Furness*_: 26th -28th Grace Inn, Phoenix , Arizona

Do you guys know about this?  I found their website and the info on it was pretty sparse.  They seem to have a date & location, but little else in the way of info.


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 13, 2009)

I was interested in going to that but know nothing about it. Sorry. : /


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah iv known about that for some time, but I really havent learned anything new from it and I can't sign up at the website for some reason its not letting me-

I just dont know much about it :I


----------



## Jiraiyadude (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey there, I know this is kinda late but there are actually a couple furmeets where I am.

You can find a lot of the information on this site http://zonafurs.webs.com/apps/blog/


----------



## chewie (Jul 29, 2010)

id go if i was older than 15 xD


----------



## xiath (Aug 22, 2010)

I know that there are fairly regular fur-meets in Tuscon Arizona.  But I personally have never attended so I don't know much about them.  
http://furizona.org/

Edit:  Sorry Mod's  I didn't realize when the last post was.  I didn't mean to Necro.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 4, 2010)

There's actually a 'mini-con' in Mesa this weekend. It's at the Gamers' Inn on Stapley and Southern. <:


----------



## xiath (Sep 4, 2010)

No freakin way.  Thats awesome!  Too bad I wont be able to make it since I am busy this weekend and don't have the means to get there.  Even though it would just be a 15 minute drive, but not having a car kinda sucks...


----------



## QueenVoodoo (Sep 5, 2013)

I am helping to get a AZ fur meet up an running this December at the Phoenix Zoo for zoo lights. So it will be at night and cooler so nobody can easily over heat. Respond to this post or contact me for more details.


----------

